# What is the pay of coder like?



## carollew (Feb 15, 2019)

How much can I make as a coder?


----------



## twizzle (Feb 15, 2019)

*Coder pay*

Your question is like asking 'how much is a car?' In other words there are many variables; qualifications/certifications, years of experience, location, type of coding all come into play.

For a really good insight take a look at AAPC's annual salary survey which you will find on the website. 

Don't expect to jump into a really well paid job initially and be prepared to work hard to land that first job (which may not be actual coding). As with any start in a new profession be prepared to start at the bottom and work your way up. You learn so much from seasoned professionals; no study guide will ever teach you real world coding.

Good luck.


----------



## TThivierge (Feb 15, 2019)

*Coder s Pay*



carollew said:


> How much can I make as a coder?



Hi

The pay of a medical coder depends on where located, type of office medical specialty, remote or on site coder, gained experience and what job assignments are. Medical coders can learn so much and become experts in differ venues..auditing, coding, inpatient, teaching, work for insurance company, outpatient,  Etc.  Best paid coders are out west in California but depends on income basis per US state.

I hope this info helps you but Trueblue made good & true comments too

Do not give up medical coding is a great career!!

Lady T


----------



## amandacoding (Feb 18, 2019)

*Avg Coder Salary*

According to the American Academy of Professional Coders’ latest salary survey results, the average wage for healthcare business professionals is $51,889.

AAPC just relaunched their popular Medical Coding Salary Calculator, so you can look up the average for your area, based on filters you provide.
This tool produces results from data provided by the latest salary survey, which garnered nearly 20,000 responses.


----------

